# Any success with Buserelin as trigger injection?



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi all, I have just got back from my EC for my second fresh IVF cycle and am so pleased to have had 25 eggs collected....but due to high risk of OHSS I was given Buserelin as the trigger injection and because of the amount of eggs collected they wouldn't give me the small HcG shot afterwards. I obviously want to be careful about OHSS (already started drinking loads of water!) but am upset to read the negative stuff out there about the use of Buserelin as trigger...does anyone have any positive stories? I've been given progynova and injectable progesterone as extra luteal support so I suppose that's good. I obviously don't even know what news we'll get re fertilisation/embryos yet, but if we get good news it would be nice to be able to feel positive...
Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,  sorry  I can't answer your question. If at risk of ohss you are right to be drinking water  (about  2-3 litres), but it is also important to eat plenty of protein  ( chicken,  eggs,  milk,  cheese,  pulses etc ).  Hope you get good news re fertilisation  and ohss doesn't develop.


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Laura

I followed an agonist protocol for my last fresh cycle - triggering with Buserilin - after developing OHSS in my first round of tx. I had 26 eggs collected that first time. My consultant told me to drink lots of isotonic drinks (rather than water). 

Unfortunately my agonist protocol ended in a chemical pregnancy which was probably a result of elevated TNFa which I only discovered after the event. However I'm now 37 weeks pregnant with an FET from that fresh cycle. After being hospitalised with OHSS previously I was very happy to have an agonist cycle as it stopped it from developing again! 

Best of luck for a positive outcome.

X


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you both for your helpful replies, and Hopefulshell that gives me hope that FET can work even if this fresh cycle doesn't! We got great news this morning that 16 have fertilised, so now just to see how they progress! If we have some good ones to freeze I won't be so worried about transferring now. I seem to be doing ok today pain-wise, and am peeing a lot so that's good so far, hopefully I can keep it up. Fingers crossed! Thanks again for taking the time to reply to me xx


----------

